# The Wife



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Since the snow came all the wife has done is look through the window.

If it gets any worse, I'll have to let her in.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No you don't :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol love it 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

:lol:


----------

